# Exo Terra Fogger Reviews/ Is It Any Good?



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was thinking about getting a Fogger for my Dart Frogs tanks to help keep the humidity up, and just wondered what people think of them if they have or have used one before??

Cheers 

Josh


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't bother.

Get a humidifier from argos and attach some tubing. Cheaper and much more effective.


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> Get a humidifier from argos and attach some tubing. Cheaper and much more effective.


really?? thats intesteresting actually cos your not the first to say that to me! lol how much is it do you know Morg? 
cheers


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

There's one for about 25 quid, you can adjust the strength aswell!


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:


> There's one for about 25 quid, you can adjust the strength aswell!


omg! i am definitely getting that then!! lol:2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

dont waste 25£ http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/579187-fogger-chamber-guide.html will cost between 5-10£ works just as well


----------



## JR.Exotics (Mar 24, 2011)

sambridge15 said:


> dont waste 25£ http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/579187-fogger-chamber-guide.html will cost between 5-10£ works just as well


ahhhh awesome thanks mate! i will do that then lol looks simple enough!!


----------

